# RAFFLE #8 ZENITH WIRE WHEELS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 TICKETS $15.00 A TICKET 
PICK YOUR OWN NUMBER 

INSTANT NUMBER PICK WITH PAYPAL OR CREDITCARD
OR MONEYORDER WHEN I RECIEVE I WILL CONTACT YOU THROUGH PM AND YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR NUMBER 

YOU GET 13 INCH OR 14 INCH ZENITH WIRE WHEELS YOUR CHOICE OF POWDER COATING AND KNOCKOFF 

WE WILL HAVE A VIDEO DRAWING AND POST IT ON LAYITLOW WITHIN MINUTES OF THE FINISH 

ALSO ANYONE CAN PLAY AND THE ONLY THING THE WINNER WILL BE REQUIRED TO PAY IS FOR SHIPPING AND GOLD UPGRADES












PLEASE PUT THE NUMBERS YOU WANT TO PLAY AND SCREEN NAME IN THE PAYPAL MEMO</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD PM ME
NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE # 
CC#
EXP DATE
CVS #


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

#47 :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I will take 23 and 94 again... :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

PAYPAL SENT FOR # 3,8,18,27,29,AND 83


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

paypal sent for #5


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW ITS MOVING


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

im going to just buy a set :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

GOOD LUCK SMURF!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 17 2008, 08:53 PM~10193726
> *im going to just buy a set :thumbsup:
> *


THIS IS MY LAST SHOT AND THEN I THINK UR RIGHT IT WOULD BE CHEAPER TO BUY A SET


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I was mad I lost raffle #6 so I just went ahead and cleaned up my Z's...............................I feel better now lol


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NICE


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Mar 17 2008, 09:21 PM~10193988
> *I was mad I lost raffle #7 so I just went ahead and cleaned up my Z's...............................I feel better now lol
> 
> 
> *



raffle #7? thought the draw wasn't until the end of the month?


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Mar 17 2008, 11:14 PM~10194357
> *raffle #7?  thought the draw wasn't until the end of the month?
> *


That ones still going.....


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 17 2008, 10:56 PM~10193758
> *GOOD LUCK SMURF!
> *


*Thanks Homie, never hurts to try :biggrin:  *


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 17 2008, 10:01 PM~10192309
> *I will take 23 and 94 again...  :biggrin:
> *



Damn you! I was going to get in on this one too..... :angry:


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

Can anyone play this raffle?, with purchase of course.
:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 19cutty84_@Mar 18 2008, 01:53 PM~10198535
> *Can anyone play this raffle?, with purchase of course.
> :biggrin:
> *


Fo Sho...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

sent payment for #13 :cheesy:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

payment sent for 24,48,88


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Sent payment for 63[/b] :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

sending 52,53,56 and 98 now


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

too the top


----------



## oneclick (Nov 22, 2001)

paypal sent for # 15


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 18 2008, 04:30 PM~10198384
> *Damn you! I was going to get in on this one too..... :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: .... you know you are getting in anyway!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

paypal sent 12 & 36


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Payment sent for #25


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

PAYPAL SENT 14 51 96 :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

send money for 45 and 67 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I LOVE DOING THESE RAFFLES BUT ITS VERY TIME CONSUMING I NEED YALL TO MAKE PAYMENT LIKE THIS PLEASE IF YOU DONT ILL PUT THE NAME ON THE PAYMENT AND WONT CHANGE IT THIS TAKES ALOT OF TIME PLEASE HELP OUT 
EXAMPLE 
Note: 
i want the numbers 45 and 67, my layitlow name is lowerdimension63


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 19 2008, 10:19 PM~10211188
> *I LOVE DOING THESE RAFFLES BUT ITS VERY TIME CONSUMING I NEED YALL TO MAKE PAYMENT LIKE THIS PLEASE IF YOU DONT ILL PUT THE NAME ON THE PAYMENT AND WONT CHANGE IT THIS TAKES ALOT OF TIME PLEASE HELP OUT
> EXAMPLE
> Note:
> ...


DAMN 8 RAFFLES AND THEY STILL CANT GET IT RIGHT :biggrin:MONEY SENT FOR 67 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

and again

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

LETS GO PEEPS BUY SOME SPOTS DONT JUST LOOK


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

paypal for # 26 sent


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP WE GO


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: my name is not on 67


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

[/img]


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Payment sent for 5, 10, 63, 94

I sent the payment but only put for Raffle#8 in the subject....sorry


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TAKEN THE RIMS TO THE TOP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*I JUST IT IN FOR #62 AND #85*


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 20 2008, 12:03 PM~10215367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Mar 21 2008, 08:13 PM~10225753
> *Payment sent for 5, 10, 63, 94
> 
> I sent the payment but only put for Raffle#8 in the subject....sorry
> *


these have been taken allready except 10 
please pick 3 more


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

60 TO GO HOMIES TELL UR FRIENDS AND WE CAN MAKE THIS HAPPEN SOONER THAN LATER.............HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA........HURRY HOOK ME UP....................LOL


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sent for number 58!!!!!! gots to win!!!!my bomb needs these!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

sent paypal number 100


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD EASTER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

money sent for 67


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Mar 23 2008, 12:45 AM~10232344
> *these have been taken allready except 10
> please pick 3 more
> *


Okay.... 1, 75, 91


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

I like the new screen name JD...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS 
ITS OFFICIAL NOW


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 24 2008, 07:36 PM~10246584
> *THANKS
> ITS OFFICIAL NOW
> *


*Congrats, it's cool to have an actual rider owning a lowrider company.*


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

54 more


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

HUDY OP N BUY! :tongue:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

WHAT'Z GOOD ??? TTMFT!


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

MONEY SENT FOR 64 & 44 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 24 2008, 07:36 PM~10246584
> *THANKS
> ITS OFFICIAL NOW
> *


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

lets all buy one more and end it


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR THE BEST RAFFLE ON LAY IT LOW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Mar 26 2008, 03:00 PM~10261737
> *lets all buy one more and end it
> *


ive just bought one more to end it, for the last 6 raffles ! :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

Paypal sent for #55


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Sorry for the confusion, but I paid for #78 and 39



> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 26 2008, 05:22 PM~10262715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TONIGHT IM GONNA GO THROUGH ALL THE PAYMENTS AND FIX THE BOARD


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

PAYPAL SENT FOR #9


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ttt come on people!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll take 22 and 90. Paypal sent.


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Mar 27 2008, 12:28 AM~10264812
> *TONIGHT IM GONNA GO THROUGH ALL THE PAYMENTS AND FIX THE BOARD
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Mar 29 2008, 12:18 AM~10281580
> *:dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SORRY FELLAS BEEN REALLY BIZZY WITH THE TAKE OVER .IM GONNA DO IT HERE IN A FEW HOURS


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Paypal sent for 30,84,65


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

bump diddy bump bump


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT for my new wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

I got 35. Lets get another one over with.


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHETOP


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

WE NEED SOME NEW GAMBLERS HOMIE ITS ALWAYS THE PEEPS LETS GO NEW PEEPS BUY SOME SQUARES...................


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Mar 31 2008, 08:27 PM~10301470
> *WE NEED SOME NEW GAMBLERS HOMIE ITS ALWAYS THE PEEPS LETS GO NEW PEEPS BUY SOME SQUARES...................
> *


x2
They probably spent more on beer this past weekend.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

paypal sent 
2,20,77,80


> They probably spent more on beer this past weekend. cool.gif
> I didn't drink so now i can gamble. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

I picked 57,32,99,77 yesterday morning


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

TTT and I'm supposed to have #78 and #39. I thought it was fixed awhile back


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 1 2008, 11:36 AM~10307156
> *TTT and I'm supposed to have #78 and #39.  I thought it was fixed awhile back
> *


I HAD FIXXED IT I DONT KNOW WTF HAPPENED


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

I payed for 35, am I correct?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP IM GONNA REDO IT AGAIN I ERASED THE FN WRONG ONE IT WAS CORRECT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 1 2008, 04:45 PM~10308602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum 36 spots still open....


----------



## hardknoxs (Jul 12, 2006)

PayPal sent for #4, 11, 69, 81. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 1 2008, 07:15 PM~10312020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


32 left homies get ur squares quick and cheap way to pick up some zssssssssssss


----------



## hardknoxs (Jul 12, 2006)

PayPal sent for #'s 19, 40, 49, 73. Come on guys on 28 left. Lets get this show on the road..... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

papal sent for 
6, 34, 72, 87
let's get it going already :biggrin:
24 left


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

thats right.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

my name is still not on 35 :dunno:


Edit:
Just checked paypal still unclaimed.
[email protected] Mar. 30, 2008 Unclaimed


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

22 more :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSOUTHRADIO (Aug 4, 2004)

i just sent the money over paypal for the number 66


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 2 2008, 04:44 PM~10318765
> *my name is still not on 35  :dunno:
> Edit:
> Just checked paypal still unclaimed.
> ...


LOOK AT MY SIGNATURE THATS MY PAYPAL
[email protected]


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

i SEE NUMBER 7 IS NOT TAKEN... sO I JUST WENT AHEAD AN SENT MONEY FOR IT... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 12:58 PM~10325443
> *LOOK AT MY SIGNATURE THATS MY PAYPAL
> [email protected]
> *


You have sent $15.00 USD to [email protected].
Fixed, my bad homie. :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 07:13 PM~10328736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


#74 = Cali-Stylz :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON 
LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

20 left :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

just saw the show i need a nother set of zs payment sent for 33


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 07:00 PM~10329089
> *CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON
> LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC
> *


way to cheese it up with Vida :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TAKS FELLAS


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Payment sent for 33, 35, 37, 38, 41, 42, 43, 50, 59, & 60. Let's get this bitch over with.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 3 2008, 11:00 PM~10330963
> *Payment sent for 33, 35, 37, 38, 41, 42, 43, 50, 59, & 60. Let's get this bitch over with.
> *


33 AND 35 GONE 21 31 61 71 68 70 86 89 97


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 12:09 AM~10331015
> *33 AND 35 GONE 21 31 61 71 68 70 86 89 97
> *


21 & 61 then


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Numbers Left: 31, 68, 70, 71, 86, 89, 97... Right?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

soon as direct deposit goes thru this bitch is over


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

POST YOUR PICS AS WELL SO YOU GET TO THEM 1ST


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

im taking wutever left


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

ANY NUMBERS LEFT??


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

money sent for 68 70 and 71


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

money sent for 86


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

paypal sent for the last 3


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT 8PM PACIFIC


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 11:21 AM~10333662
> *ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT 8PM PACIFIC
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Come on Ice Cream. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

call me all let you know what size to ship me


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 12:21 PM~10333662
> *ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT 8PM PACIFIC
> *


Damn ..... I'll probably be sleepin by that time 11pm on the east coast

I'll try and stay up, a set of Z's are worth it.....


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

just go to sleep homies them wheels coming my way! :yes:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 4 2008, 03:22 PM~10335101
> *call me all let you know what size to ship me
> *


and your shipping your other set to me right?


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

i'll be up and waiting


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 08:13 AM~10333578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 4 2008, 04:40 PM~10337112
> *just go to sleep homies them wheels coming my way! :yes:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 4 2008, 07:40 PM~10337112
> *just go to sleep homies them wheels coming my way! :yes:
> *


LOL I don't think so homie :nono:


----------



## hardknoxs (Jul 12, 2006)

Heeellllllllll Yeeeeeaaahhhhhh! Lets get it on!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

45 minutes to go and I'm still awake :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Apr 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10338133
> *45 minutes to go and I'm still awake :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


1 hr and 45 min i believe.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

26 minutes till i get my rims


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Apr 4 2008, 10:32 PM~10338229
> *26 minutes till i get my rims
> *


11:04 est


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

so whos sending me there chinas after they win? :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 4 2008, 10:21 PM~10338146
> *1 hr and 45 min i believe.
> *


you sure? he said 8pm pacific which is 11pm eastern if I'm not mistaken....anyway I'm still here and waiting for my new wheels


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

IF I WIN IL SELL MY CHINAS FOR 100 BUCKS MY TWISTED SPOKES TOO


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

double post


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 4 2008, 11:09 PM~10338498
> *IF I WIN IL SELL MY CHINAS FOR 100 BUCKS MY TWISTED SPOKES TOO
> *


i dont have money in my acct, i got it cash but dont wanna buy rims


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

guess someone chirped him :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:around: :around: :around: :angry: :angry: wtf


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: soldierboy, hardknoxs, *ZENITH WIREWHEELS*, BigPoppa78, Ragtop Ted
:cheesy:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

hows that w7 workin out for you soldiarboy


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

THEY slump got them hooked up to ZAPCO 1100.1


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 4 2008, 07:19 PM~10338629
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: soldierboy, hardknoxs, ZENITH WIREWHEELS, BigPoppa78, Ragtop Ted
> :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

cool deal glad you happy wit it its an awsome soundin sub


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

so who won?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

who won?????


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

already started another raffle


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

c'mon already the suspense is killin me


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

i won


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNER IS


TELL ME IF YALL WANNA DO ANOTHER AND IDEAS




> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 10:13 AM~10333578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

nice


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

congrats solider boy


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Apr 4 2008, 10:47 PM~10338869
> *congrats solider boy
> *


huh


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 4 2008, 07:46 PM~10338856
> *nice
> *


^ winner :biggrin:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

wat luck buy last numbers n there you go


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

who was 60???


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

soory did u win zsmisle


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i wish!!!


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

yup


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

that ***** bought like 12 tickets...hope you got some for the 64 raffle too!!!


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

on to #9 we go


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

so zsmizle, are you sending your chinas my way?


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Apr 4 2008, 10:54 PM~10338917
> *so zsmizle, are you sending your chinas my way?
> *


Yeah i'll be there in a min. Wait outside.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 4 2008, 09:48 PM~10338880
> *wat luck buy last numbers n there you go
> *


THATS THE SECOND TIME THAT HAS HAPPENED


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 4 2008, 11:55 PM~10338918
> *Yeah i'll be there in a min. Wait outside.
> *


suppose to help the LR community, i got no wheels  , its alright ill remember that


----------



## BigPoppa78 (Apr 22, 2003)

what are the winning numbers? I can't see the vid on my fone


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

CONGRATS TO THE WINNER AND WELCOME TO THE </span>

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>ZENITH WIRE WHEELS WINNER CLUB*

PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR ORDER WHEN YOU DECIDE AND AGAIN THANKS FOR PLAYING FELLAS


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa78_@Apr 4 2008, 11:58 PM~10338940
> *what are the winning numbers? I can't see the vid on my fone
> *


# 60, it was Zsmizle


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 10:58 PM~10338945
> *CONGRATS TO THE WINNER AND WELCOME TO THE </span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>ZENITH WIRE WHEELS WINNER CLUB
> ...


Thanks for makin it possible.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 4 2008, 09:48 PM~10338872
> *huh
> *


Congrats man!!!


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 4 2008, 11:00 PM~10338953
> *Congrats man!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 4 2008, 09:59 PM~10338950
> *Thanks for makin it possible.
> *


DONT FORGET TO CHANGE YOUR SIGNATURE


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 4 2008, 10:58 PM~10338945
> *CONGRATS TO THE WINNER AND WELCOME TO THE </span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>ZENITH WIRE WHEELS WINNER CLUB
> ...


pm sent


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

congrats zsmizle


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 4 2008, 11:24 PM~10339113
> *congrats zsmizle
> *


thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 4 2008, 10:26 PM~10339124
> *thanks
> *


SIGNATURE IN PURPLE PLEASE


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 3 2008, 09:00 PM~10329089
> *CHECK OUT ZENITH WIRE WHEELS AND INDIVIDUALS CC ON
> LIVIN THE LOW LIFE TODAY ON THE SPEED CHANNEL AT 10:30 EASTERN 9:30 CENTAL 8:30 MOUNTAIN 7:30 PACIFIC
> *


Did you charge her for that outer she f'd up. I would of smacked her on the back of the head. :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 5 2008, 01:21 PM~10342645
> *Did you charge her for that outer she f'd up. I would of smacked her on the back of the ass.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

im sure SHE MADE IT RIGHT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 9 2008, 02:06 AM~10370199
> *TTT
> *


Should be mailing you that piece today.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

cool still working on that price i will have it for sure today sorry for the delay


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 9 2008, 10:32 AM~10371490
> *cool still working on that price i will have it for sure today sorry for the delay
> *


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 9 2008, 10:32 AM~10371490
> *cool still working on that price i will have it for sure today sorry for the delay
> *


Be lookin for that piece it's on its way. In the mail. Don't worry bout the price on that other shit. Thanks for tryin. Can't wait to get em. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

GOT IT TODAY


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Apr 14 2008, 09:19 PM~10416616
> *GOT IT TODAY
> *


 :biggrin: CANT WAIT!


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

r they done yet??? r they done yet??? r they done yet??? :biggrin: Just playin.


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Any word?


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 23 2008, 12:36 AM~10482210
> *Any word?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 22 2008, 10:36 PM~10482210
> *Any word?
> *


*They are worth the wait!!!!!!!!!* Now calm down and relax  :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 24 2008, 10:53 PM~10497882
> *They are worth the wait!!!!!!!!!  Now calm down and relax   :biggrin:
> *


I know. He said not even close.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 24 2008, 09:00 PM~10497927
> *I know. He said not even close.
> *


Because everytime you ask, it adds a week....  :biggrin: You must be patient grass hopper.. :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HOLD ON THE TRANSITION IS SLOWING THINGS DOWN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Any word on my wheels?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR THE REAL ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT FOR REAL ZENITHS I WENT FOR BROKE TO KEEP THE NAME ALIVE


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Have u started on mine yet. Not buggin just wanna see if we're on the same page on the color parts.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YEP THE COLORS PERFECT 
DID YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND AND GO WITH THE 96'S OR DID YOU STAY WITH THE 72'S


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

72's. fawn hub(chrome ring), nips and lip.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

COOL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
LIMITED QUANITY


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 30 2008, 04:51 PM~10772872
> *$15 SHIPPED US $20 SHIPPED CANADA
> LIMITED QUANITY
> 
> ...


Send me one with my wheels. I'll pay for it now or when i pay my wheel shipping, whichever u perfer.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

no problem


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

TTT. Damn I can't wait.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ALLLLLLLLLLMOST DONE


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Fuck yeah cant wait.


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

COULD IT BE THESE
THESE WHEELS ARE FUCKIN BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Those mugs are fuckin badass.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jun 17 2008, 03:19 AM~10886475
> *COULD IT BE THESE
> THESE WHEELS ARE FUCKIN BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> ...


hell mothafuckin yeah


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTTTTT

FOR UPDATED PICS PLEASE FELLAS :wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ZENITH WIREWHEELS,Jun 17 2008, 02:19 AM~10886475]
COULD IT BE THESE
THESE WHEELS ARE FUCKIN BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

































TTT FOR THE PICS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

RAFFLE #8
ZENITH WIREWHEELS,Jun 17 2008, 02:19 AM~10886475]
COULD IT BE THESE
THESE WHEELS ARE FUCKIN BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

